# Woodlice



## Frankie Fan (Mar 24, 2007)

could i feed wild caught woodlice to my Giant Asian Mantis?


----------



## rebirthflame (Mar 25, 2007)

you can if they will eat them...one thing to make sure of is that no pesticides are sprayed in the area that you caught them.


----------

